# Truth Coming Out on Charlotte Dead Thug



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

More information is coming out on this dead thug who ignored Police requests to drop his gun so they dropped him. :vs_closedeyes:

Hopefully the media will pick up on the latest info regarding his criminal records causing him to never be able to pass an FBI background check. The gun that he had was a stolen gun that he reportedly bought from another thug.

This crap gets better and better as time goes on yet the riots are over, property is damaged, people are hurt and the Truth Does Not Matter...

Where Did Keith Lamont Scott Get His Gun? ? Bearing Arms

EDIT; Just found this as well;

http://abc11.com/news/man-shot-by-police-was-sold-stolen-gun-authorities-say/1527591/


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

You mean....he wasn't a gentle giant with a bright future?

Say it ain't so....


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

He had a book, for heavens sake. He was trying to improve himself.

What is reported first, right or wrong, is what is remembered. The media knows this, and uses it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

That was his choir book. He was on his way to church to practice for Sunday service.
Gee whizz!! Don't you guys know anything?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

doesn't matter anymore what black gets shot - by whatever color cop you choose - in any situation .... the blacks start an early Christmas looting spree - "protesting" is just a media pretense for the truth ....

what's laughable is some media that's aghast that looting & outrite rioting occurred in Charlotte - the blacks in Charlotte are somehow more superior than the Ferguson & Baltimore rioting blacks .... ????? .... just because the blacks came into the downtown area and looted the better stores - instead of looting & burning their ghetto CVS pharmacy - the Charlotte rioting is some anomaly???

personally I think the Charlotte Riots will become more of the norm - more profit .....


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The liberal media in their self-righteous zeal for police and race reform, are using riots as a social engineering tool. Don't the blacks see how they are being used?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

The Blacks like being used by the Government , it makes them feel like they are someone that is needed .


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

You haven't seen anything yet, especially if Hildabeast wins. All the gun control laws imaginable will not stop thieves sell stolen guns. They can be stolen from police, government, army depots as well as private citizens. Don't think they will not be smuggled in along the coast or open land boarders to, available to the lightest bidder with not checks or control.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Targetshooter said:


> The Blacks like being used by the Government , it makes them feel like they are someone that is needed .


He wasn't black, that's a dark suntan from doing his job outside in the sun, I believe he was a second story man...

*Rancher *


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

You can thank George Soros for manufactured distraction.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

More facts coming out about the thug Keith Lamont Scott in Charlotte. Documented felony charges. When will the thugs who rioted be held responsible for looting, burning etc?

REPORT: Keith Lamont Scott shot handgun at Texas officers in 2005 | Christian Times Newspaper


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Right up there with Saint Michael of Ferguson!


----------

